# Oracle Extraction time



## Ckk169 (Feb 28, 2018)

So recently i have noticed my extraction time finishes around 27sec.. it doesnt matter if its finer or coarser... it still produce the same amount of coffee too and finishes on 27sec . The correct solution would be how you set your grinder to , which comes into account how long your extraction time should be. (Correct me if im wrong.) Does anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Sounds like you've got it set by volume not time. You can change it in the advanced menu I believe


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Have you looked at the grinds to check that the setting is changing and also checked weight ? If it was on volume the time should vary as the grind is changed. Weight would vary that too.

John

-


----------

